# 2 days old



## yellerroseintx (Mar 13, 2010)

such a pretty day out today...thought i would share a couple pictures of our new foal now that he has unfolded a bit...







and snoozin...thanks for letting me share






and the sire...not too happy in the snow


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2010)

Just love him!





And it's funny but the colt I've been dreaming of out of my black tobiano/splash mare and black tobiano stallion is almost identical to your boy! I still have a month+ to wait to see if my dream comes true.. I don't envy you on having to keep all that white clean tho! lol


----------



## Haviris (Mar 13, 2010)

To sweet! I also love his coloring, but also don't envy you keeping him clean. I already have my mostly white boy, and he is by far the dirtiest horse I've ever owned!


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, what a little stunner!

Congratulations on your happy, healthy little man.

Enjoy him!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 13, 2010)

I love your colt

I like his dam to

you can send his dam to me lol

what does his sire look like?


----------



## yellerroseintx (Mar 14, 2010)

MBhorses said:


> I love your coltI like his dam to
> 
> you can send his dam to me lol
> 
> what does his sire look like?


I posted a picture of him..


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2010)

What a gorgeous little chap! I wouldn't mind having Momma either





Anna


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 14, 2010)

Such BEAUTIFUL picture's!!!! I just









the first shot of him and his dam. It is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 14, 2010)

Love, love, love him!!! Mom and dad aren't to shabby either!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful mare! Wow and she's prancing out there just showing off her adorable little boy - great picture! Congrats again on your new little boy - very handsome!


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 14, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie!! I love mama


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 14, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]Beautiful mare.... I just love your baby.[/SIZE]_


----------



## ohmt (Mar 14, 2010)

CUTE foal!

Oh man, you can send that mare up here to me anytime


----------



## Farina (Mar 14, 2010)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 15, 2010)

To very cute, lovely mare and very handsome Dad. Very nice!


----------

